# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  AVATARZ, library of diverse 3D avatars, Brno, Czech republic

## Airicist

avatarz.design

facebook.com/www.threedee.design

instagram.com/threedee.design

producthunt.com/posts/avatarz

dribbble.com/ThreeDee

Developer - Samuel Briskar

----------

